# Meguiars Ultimate Polish vs Autoglym SRP



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

As the title suggests which one would you chose to use?

I currently use Megs but have been given some SRP worth a try?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've used SRP for around 20 years!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers mate

Got a 10year old merc slk 320 to try it on tomorrow.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Dan Walker said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Got a 10year old merc slk 320 to try it on tomorrow.


Make sure you do it in the shade. The product will be fine but dry far too fast & be unpleasant for you working.


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Planned ahead in that respect and been out and bought a gazebo:thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I love using SRP at the final stage of polishing as it is very user friendly for wiping off, but also leaves a real nice finish after some serious cutting done in the first stage.


----------



## HisNHersCupras (Jan 5, 2013)

I swear by the Meguires Ultimate Polish for our Black Cupra, and it creates no white dust what so ever which saves a lot of time, just make sure the bodywork is cool to touch and in the shade as it dries super quick and you buff it of while it is wet unlike SRP which you let dry to a haze, gives a really deep shine!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Got to be the tried and tested SRP. But make sure the panels are cool to touch but you've thought ahead and bought a gazebo :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan Walker said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As the title suggests which one would you chose to use?
> 
> ...


try them side by side and see which you prefer.


----------

